
London Police ‘Super Recognizer’ Walks Beat with a Facebook of the Mind - snewman
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/10/world/europe/london-police-super-recognizer-walks-beat-with-a-facebook-of-the-mind.html
======
taylorfinley
Are these identifications rigorously confirmed via other evidence? It would be
too easy to abuse this "superpower" to make false identifications in order to
round up undesirables. This reminds me of how drug sniffing dogs can be cued
by their trainers to 'hit' at will, justifying a search if the officer
suspects there are drugs.

